# my cross f1



## city (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I had a post about this before.
I have 3 f1 cross's going. Purple Urkle x ak47's going. Only 8 weeks of grow
Short and bushy. Up to 11 fingers.lol
Found out yesterday that my bank is unwilling to help me out with my mortgage and I'm 3 months behind. They are sending me to help 4 homeowners as a last ditch effort.
As you may know that program is a complete flop and has worked for no one.
 So with that I may be loosing my home in about 2.5 months.
 I started my bloom today and flower cycle. I will get pictures up for ya.
400w MH flower bulb
300 w hps (hemp goddess) diy cool tube
Ionic solutions glow,bloom.flower
Deep water culture.
Hope it only takes 8 weeks.


----------



## city (Jan 15, 2009)

well i hope this uploads. something is up with it. lets hope for girls. one on the left has been LST'd and the other 2 are 2 weeks behind in growth. slow seeds i guess.


----------



## city (Jan 15, 2009)

No one? Wow


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 15, 2009)

Healthy looking,
  How many are in there ? Looks like a tropical rain forest, I love it. :hubba:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 15, 2009)

That really sucks about your house but your plants do look nice.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the bad break City, been there.

FIRST bills paid are the rent or mortgage, the other bills will wait.

You have 8.5 - 9 weeks to get your flowering finished, then a week hang dry before your out, is this possible?

Sell your soul for money.

Then after that sell the shoe upper bits too 

Joking apart, if you give your mortgage broker at least one of the behind payments, it will show your willing and they may let you go onto half payments for a few months till your sort your wobble out :aok:

Your plants are healthy.

eace:


----------



## leafminer (Jan 15, 2009)

Always fun to try a cross, best of luck with the results. I guess you already tried both the parents so you'll have a rough idea what the end result will smoke like ... bad luck with the mortgage though... I think if I were in the UK and had no job I would probly rent out a house in some backwater and fill it with plants and lamps. In the US I'd probly find some wild place, carve out a cave and have a huge outdoor grow ... best of luck.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 15, 2009)

looking good! as HIE says gotta move quick if you cant buy time. just a life hick up... what are ur specs on ur room? what equipment is in there?


----------



## BBFan (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry for your troubles city-
Your plants look great though.


----------



## city (Jan 15, 2009)

Well let's see vent on the top intake on the lower side. Both 6 inch fans. 2' deep,4' wide and 5' tall. Still need to hook up the co2 tank and see how well it works. 
No worries about the house. I am making what I can in payments,just a slow spiral down.
Yeah I can't wait to see what happens with these

Too bad there isn't a way to trade stuff on here. I would trade my co2 tank and. Auto regulator for a good hps.
Thanks all for the compliments this is my first grow under HID lights


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 15, 2009)

good luck 
i cant wait till i get my hands on some querkle from SubCool


----------



## city (Jan 16, 2009)

These are looking great.they really burst out with this Ionic Boost.
 I got the seeds from a friend that grows. P Urkle. He gre some ak47 from seeds and didn't get the male pulled fast enough.
 It spread to the ak and the urkle. I got seeds from both so I have back ups if I have to move. I was going to clone them but don't know what's going on with the house


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 16, 2009)

very lucky to have such great friends
lol like the little quote you got "No. Filled full of booz"


----------



## city (Jan 20, 2009)

ok. did my water change out today. man these plants are sucking up the water. check out the pic above to these.. what stretching. ok i can see it cause im growing them...


----------



## iClown (Jan 20, 2009)

Wow beautiful ladies! sorry to hear about your house, hopefully the weed fairy blesses you with a heavy harvest!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you got time to finish City?


----------



## city (Jan 21, 2009)

Who knows if I got enough time. But here's to trying. Was told by my friend that both have about an 8 week flower time. So its worth a try


----------



## Alistair (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking nice.  I really like those.  Something tells me that you'll finish those in time.  Or at least, you'll get them real close to being done.


----------



## city (Jan 27, 2009)

oki week 3 of flower. little hairs all over.
past pics showed 3. one on left wound out being a male so he was pulled. other 2 are girls. and huge!!!


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

sorry for your troubles.i hope you get to harvest those lovely ladies.things will work out.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello City 

I think your going to be ok for time, the leaves show quite a tendancy towards Indica, so will mature quite quickly.

Fingers crossed 

eace:


----------



## city (Jan 27, 2009)

i hope they do. i have to move them to a closet. the lights are at the top of a 5' grow box and the plants are starting to touch. dont have enough room for the colas. i wounder if i could bend themtowards the other lights instead?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2009)

Sure you can, slow and easy and they will give, too quickly and your going to scream as you stand looking at a snapped plant


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 27, 2009)

looking good hope everything works out


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jan 27, 2009)

hey man they look awesome.. that Ionic is good stuff..hope everything works out with the house bro.


----------



## city (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks turkeyN. Good to see ya come to one of my threads and take a peak.. its going good and I can't wait for the end...... I liked your last grow on the the EBnFLOW you did. I'm hoping I can get at least half of what you did!


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> I think if I were in the UK and had no job I would probly rent out a house in some backwater and fill it with plants and lamps. In the US I'd probly find some wild place, carve out a cave and have a huge outdoor grow ... best of luck.


 
:rofl: :rofl: True that. Sorry to hear this city. Thank you for posting on my one thread  Those ladies are looking fine as hell mate   Looks as if you are going to have enough time. Heck if your giving them some money they should give a you little more time to live there. But if your that far behind just save all the money you can so you can rent out a house or an apartment and dont worrie when you have to move  because you will have some good smoke when you do have to move


----------



## city (Feb 3, 2009)

Son of a ........
Well had a little trouble. Moved my lights all the way to the top of the grow box and put the girls in 2.5 gal buckets for 3 days till I could get the lights moved into a frame.
Well I got everything moved over yesterday.
The plants drank all there water. To the last drop and one grew into the lights enough that it burned the main cola. Good thing it dint burn the 2 right below it so I might be somewhat saved.
Then my dumb butt left the closet light on all night with the door patially propped open.
Hope it won't hermie. Get pics up later


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 3, 2009)

:ciao: *City*...Sorry to hear the burn..she will recover..and one light interuption isnt going to do harm..just be a little more carefull..They are looking realy nice..Keep it up..look forward to the next set of picslt::bong:


----------



## city (Feb 3, 2009)

heres a couple of pics of week 4 flower. the one on the left is producing purple hairs. hope it continues


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Son of a ........
> Well had a little trouble. Moved my lights all the way to the top of the grow box and put the girls in 2.5 gal buckets for 3 days till I could get the lights moved into a frame.
> Well I got everything moved over yesterday.
> The plants drank all there water. To the last drop and one grew into the lights enough that it burned the main cola. Good thing it dint burn the 2 right below it so I might be somewhat saved.
> ...



LOL--We have all had these kind of things happen. You should be okay.  They are looking great.  How far is your lights from your girls?  It looks like you could probably drop it some...


----------



## city (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey hemp good to see ya..
 lights are about 6-8 inches away. these plants dont look it. but they are huge! the black couplings are at 4'


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Hey hemp good to see ya..
> lights are about 6-8 inches away. these plants dont look it. but they are huge! the black couplings are at 4'



Well, 6-8" is good--it looks further away.  Oh, I can see that they are big girls :hubba:.


----------



## city (Feb 3, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, 6-8" is good--it looks further away. Oh, I can see that they are big girls :hubba:.


lol big girls need love too


----------



## city (Feb 3, 2009)

i just looked at week 1 of flower.pics. my lord how they grow up so fast.. them sitting there knowing nothing about how there little innocent bodies are about to bloom. just sitting there in there cute little 2 gal water pots.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 3, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> lol big girls need love too



LOL


----------



## city (Feb 13, 2009)

sorry guys/girls.
 had a nasty std on my pc had to completely wipe it and restart. 
just incase you were wondering. we are going thrwe HUD and that Hope for homeowners right now. so nothing new to report there.
ok keep having to mve the lights up. girls are big. broke a branck this morning. ooops. just a little guy at the bottom,
almost changing the water twice a week they are so thirsty. i havent noticed any purple taking off. dont know if its toward the end or these seeds may just be ak47.... or something wrong witht he f1 cross. but either way it will get me messed up in the end. lol


----------



## city (Feb 13, 2009)

So when should I expect the buds to really start getting big?


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Feb 13, 2009)

well for my diesel and blueberry plants it was around week 5 that the buds noticibly increased in size and trich development.  But i was not able to let the diesel finish flowering so i am not sure how big they would have gotten but at week five i had diesel colas almost as round as soda cans.  This was 4 plants under a 400 hps.


----------



## city (Feb 14, 2009)

I have 1 400w mh with a red spec bulb and 300w hps so I hope it works real well


----------



## city (Feb 14, 2009)

thanks Hick i think your the only one that looked at this since i brought it back up....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello City 

How is progression?

eace:


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

Ya. Heck I didn't think anyone was even looking at this anymore. I was reading pcducks firsttime dwc and he had a crap load of people on his thread. So I figured noone was really looking at mine.


I'm doing a water change here in a bit and I will fire up the camera and get some pics for ya .


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm thinking that the PU isn't a strong gene in these plants. One plant is green green and the other has dark green leaves but no purple commng thru. Hope it shows more towards the end. And I know I got the seeds out of a PU plant. I picked em right out of the bug. Bagged and labeled them. Planted them myself..
If anyone has ever had a purple cross like this it would be nice to know how there's peformed and when it took color


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 19, 2009)

:ciao: *city*...things are looking good..I been fallowing along from the start..just cause we dont allways post in them we are there..Good luck on your personal issues.there are a lot of folks in the same boat..Just keep your head HIGH  and keep paddleing..Dont worry about other peoples grows and what attention they are getting..when I started I believe i had maybe 2 people watching..I was posting tons of pics and haveing fun..well i been posting a while now and I still only have a few people that come see my shed on a regular basis..what Im saying is dont take it personal..I will still be here to see the progress of your grow..KEEP M GREEN:bolt::bong:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2009)

Hey City, I'm around too, but don't always post anything.


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

Lol. Hemp you have been to busy being a mod. Good to see ya though. My lights turn on in 15 min so I will do my water chang and pics then.


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

sorry if the photos are a little grainy but the light doesnt help with digital photos.

buds aint huge and because i dont know how HID's work with a 400w MH and a 300W hps thru budding since this is my first grow with them i dont have any idea how and when these will perform.
 any guess"s yet?


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

the plant that i didnt burn the main cola off of.. the one on the left.. the leaves are real dark. purply and the one on the right is greeeen. 
Im at 7.5 table spoons of Ionic bloom and 3 tablespoons of Ionic boost. in 5 gal buckets each. switching the girls from left to right every water change just so they grow under the same amount of light between the HPS and the MH. they are at 4.25 ' each in hight. and really stretched out since i put them into flower at 2.5 '
Im happy so far all my little trichs are still clear just slightly milky. i think this is going to be a 9 to 10 week flower. 
buds are just getting sticky and stinky


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 19, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Ya. Heck I didn't think anyone was even looking at this anymore. I was reading pcducks firsttime dwc and he had a crap load of people on his thread. So I figured noone was really looking at mine.


 
I often pop here to see whats going on, as do many 

Look at the pic, its not just members watching you, the pic below was taken less than 5 mins ago


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

crap. prob dea .lol


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

well if it is DEA... These plants are fake!!!!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 19, 2009)

:rofl:

Just pics stolen off the net to play in a make believe fantasy, not real, just fake fake fake eh City 

eace:


----------



## city (Feb 19, 2009)

yup yup yup


----------



## city (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a little update.. checked my tricks. All little mushroom shapes lol. Still clear to cloudy midway thru week six.

Any guesses as to when I should start running straight water?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like they are doing as they should 

2 more weeks and you will have mostly cloudy 

eace:


----------



## city (Feb 23, 2009)

Holy crap HE. You jumped in here quick..
Thanks


----------



## NewbieG (Feb 23, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Well I had a post about this before.
> I have 3 f1 cross's going. Purple Urkle x ak47's going. Only 8 weeks of grow
> Short and bushy. Up to 11 fingers.lol
> Found out yesterday that my bank is unwilling to help me out with my mortgage and I'm 3 months behind. They are sending me to help 4 homeowners as a last ditch effort.
> ...



You got tons of crucial *** f1 crosses... I KNOW you can find people who would be willing to throw some cash for those beans man... or even the bud. If you are about to lose your house man do what you gotta do...


----------



## city (Feb 24, 2009)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> You got tons of crucial *** f1 crosses... I KNOW you can find people who would be willing to throw some cash for those beans man... or even the bud. If you are about to lose your house man do what you gotta do...


ya but that would kinda go against my thoughts and values. i may sell a small amount to a close friend but thats it.
i gow for my brother inlaw with cancer. and myself.lol
but ya im stoked.it will be a nice grow
 the only problem i am seeing is that this is an unstable cross. both seeds came right out of the PU bud yet the plant at 6 weeks is greeeeen. the ak47 is strong gene wise. one plant is darker but not purple.

dont know when it will show or if it will at all.

i broke a small branch down on the bottom that had 2 popcorn buds on it. week 5. driead it out for a week and smoked it. strong strong high. all head. hope the strength stays the same thoughout. 

i want total giggly couch lock with these.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello city 

How much longer till the move?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey City, sounds like the girls are doing great.  If you want these to be real couch lock, you are probably going to want to take them until you have at least 50% cloudy and 50% amber.  So you got a ways to go.  I think that I would wait they were pretty much all cloudy going amber before I started straight water.


----------



## city (Feb 24, 2009)

thats the plan. thanks. i think i only have like 2 hairs on the bud that have changes color. and as for the tricks. they are all clear.
i really thought that these would be 8 week flower but its looking more like 10


----------



## city (Feb 24, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello city
> 
> How much longer till the move?



still not moving. got ahold of HUD they have taken over working with our bank. so we still have months to go. no worries.
ya know she told us that she was going to ask for copies of the original,signed contract for our home. she says if they cant come up with it then she will give us a number to this lawyer who will get us our house flat out... if they dont have the paper work then we own the house and our loan is void.
i guess this has been working. banks got sloppy with all these loans they wrote and lost them. they have to have the originals!!!!
 heres hoping and even if they wont reright our loan this ways our president is trying to pass legislation to force the banks hand.
i hate to think that we have to go this route. but the bank screwed us to begin with and refused to fix there mistake and now that we are down we have no other option. if we have to use the fed to fix there mess up to put us where we were suppose to be the so be it. just shamefull....


----------



## city (Feb 26, 2009)

Ok I don't know when I will get pics up of week 7...
Getting slowed growth on the top.plant is focusing to new growth at the bottom. Plants are starting to get milky. 
Not a lot of smell coming off the plants. If I leave the door open it will fill the house lightly but not DANK. No sign of purple. I think the ak strain is too strong. 
Kinda wondering what's up with these plants. Both Urkel and AK have an 8 week flowering period. These will not be. Thinking 10 to 11. Don't know if I want to continue this strain after this. But I ain't going to let the other seeds go to waste.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey City, glad to see that things are looking up with your house situation.  

I harvested the top colas on one of my Satori yesterday.  It seems like one day the trichs were cloudy and the next I had about 20% amber.  Keep an eye on them, sometimes they can seem to change really fast.


----------



## city (Feb 26, 2009)

That would be pretty cool since I'm still seeing almost all white hairs.


----------



## city (Feb 28, 2009)

Baught a digital microscope from toys r us. Lol you plug it in to the tv to view. I thought this is kinda dumb but whatthe hell. Increased 200 times. My god those trics look cool. Still just at the milky stage on both the girls. Plants still don't look much different.
Anyways I will get some pics up as soon as my wife brings the camera back from her moms


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 28, 2009)

Turn the flash off and take a pic of the tv screen


----------



## city (Feb 28, 2009)

HIE are you going threw budporn withdrawl?. I will work on gettin them up. When I get the camera....


----------



## curiouscat420 (Feb 28, 2009)

sound cool... how much was it?


----------



## city (Feb 28, 2009)

25 bucks. It was 45 but they have em on sale for now. One you get it figure out its pretty neet. Only does 200x though nothing less nothing more


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

sorry i couldnt get these pics up fast enough. got the camera out. tommorw is week 8 so heres the pics i took of the last day of week 7.
my lord my house stinks of refer. wife is getting freaked out about the smell...
if i keep the house i am definately putting up a carbon scrubber!!!
so enough of that.. and no word back yet from the bank so no new word yet..


heres to bud porn. still no purp comming out. talk to the breeder. he hasnt tried these seeds yet but wants to see how mine comes out. mean while he is growing PU and Ak47 from clones now that he has the males weeded out.
any guess's yet on yeild or if it will turn purp?


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> 25 bucks. It was 45 but they have em on sale for now. One you get it figure out its pretty neet. Only does 200x though nothing less nothing more


well i figure this thing kinda sucks...
you get so close on all the trichs that they all shine so many different colors.
i will wait till i can see the ambers with my jewels loop then check it against this digital thing i baught to see if it really works well.


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Hey City, sounds like the girls are doing great. If you want these to be real couch lock, you are probably going to want to take them until you have at least 50% cloudy and 50% amber. So you got a ways to go. I think that I would wait they were pretty much all cloudy going amber before I started straight water.


 

so? if they are all cloudy. then switch to straight water to flush.. should i do this at the end of week 8 since they are pretty much cloudy and then wait for the trichs to turn still feeding it straight water?
i ask cause i dont want to kill her.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 3, 2009)

^^^^ Yes.

Hello City 

Do they stink?

Once on just water your leaves are going to yellow as she feeds on herself.

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

oh ya there is a smell that permiates the house if i leave the door open.
This is after all my first grow with HID lights so i dont really know what to expect. i thought id would have more of a smell like dank you get fro a buddy. but its more young/sweet. (thats the only way to explain it without getting into trouble on this site....)

but ya you can smell it when you walk into the front door...
 so with sending her down without food,straight water. with this cause her to speed up the process of the trics or no?


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2009)

theres no way to speed up the maturity... but heck.. you waited this long, man those are some nice colas man! at this point you should see those calyx start to swell up big time... I'll try to hang around if you promise to show me more BUD PORN!!! hehe Goodluck brotha!


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

I see ya made it thru my gallarie of bud born.. congrats.
 yeah. i think im going to get em thru week 8 which ends next wednesday on nutes. then i will change to straight water..
any ideas on how long to run straight water?

Turkey i will thank your post later when i get more pics up so you can come back when its ready...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 3, 2009)

I have seen people here run wayer for 2 weeks. Your plants look very healthy so they have plenty of food stored up in those big fan leaves.The will use these for food when you go straight water. I have found that my 8 week strains run 9 weeks for 50/50 and they turn on a dime so be on the look out. Like Turkey said have calyxi swollen yet?


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

yes they have. im info open so gimme what ya got....


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 3, 2009)

I would start flushing them at the beginning of week 9. You can buy a flush or run pain pH'd water. You can run them like this till they finish. I feel most flower times from breeders is based on clones. Clones will finish faster because they are fully mature and take to flowering faster then a plant from seed. This is just my opinion from my experience. Just keep an eye on them because as HG stated they can turn real quick and you don't want your subjective window to pass.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 3, 2009)

As you probably know I use Ionic too, I agree with BuddyLuv... just straight H20 for the last 7-10 days will be fine..check those trichs everyday or two


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 3, 2009)

beautiful grow City.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Holy crap HE. You jumped in here quick..
> Thanks


 

Thats because you about 2 Harvest:giggle:  He is what we call..." S u c king up"...  Just playing *HIE *...Looking Good City


----------



## city (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks all of ya. Now if you would have just answered all of this weeks ago I wouldn't be so stressed.
I grew my girls and love them. Now I'm getting ready to chop em apart and harvest there goodies....
God I'm sick...
Hey I will be hitting up the thanks on ya guys with the next pics. That way you won't forget me again.........
Thanks


----------



## Newbud (Mar 4, 2009)

Glad you got to finish your girls man.
Learnt a lot from reading that, made me excited bout my own lol.
Hope it all works out with the house.
Sit back and enjoy the fruits of your labour


----------



## city (Mar 4, 2009)

oh i will as soon as im done. figur i got another 2 weeks of post before harvest. thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 4, 2009)

Cool. Something to look forward to


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

wooohoooo
ok. that 200x digital thigy i got from toys are us sucks!!!!!
went to the hydro store yesterday and baught a 60x 200x mini micro.
works great. only 18 bucks.
took a look. 1 amber in 10. the rest is milky white.
decided that im going to hang the plants in the old grow box with the fans going. then brown paper bag em.. im going to take a small grip of buds before i Brown bag em and try the dry ice method
..i pinced a bunch of the little buds on the bottom last weak. dride em up and smoked em last night.
tasted like i smoked grass. lol
it was a little test for me. i figured i would be able to tell the high i would get..
not head hi or couch lock. but the actual power of the THc.  I hope you understand what i mean...
what do you think?

anyways i will put some more bud porn up for ya.. wednesday was the start of week 8.
i am going to post them up with a number watermark..
woudl you please tell me which one i should enter into the BPOTM?

thank you all


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello City 

10% amber 

Its soon time :aok:

Are you getting excited?

You may find they mature from the top down and you may need to harvest in sections.

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

actually. the big cola"s have no amber and still dont have any amber pistils. so i think im going to go from the bottom up.... strange huh


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

Sure is.

All plants differ, its not often you get a plant where it is mature the same from top to bottom.

If you do need to harvest in sections, leave as much leaf on as you can so the plant can use its reserves from all remaining leaf 

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

ok you porn bud houndslet me know which ones you like... you can se a little purple in one of these plants, but the other is bright green.
enjoy


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

heres the one cola thats almost a foot tall


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

Its a shame pic 8 is out of focus, hint.

You have a lot of leaf trich, will you make hash?


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

I am thinking of making hash. Never done it before. I want to do bubble hash. Now I just need to get some bags


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 5, 2009)

Save money.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5482


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

crap those things aint cheap.. i think i will save and freeze my clippings for that though.. I will order some bacgs.. think i will go with the 4 or 5 bag system


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 5, 2009)

Bueatful city...all those expensive gadgets   when all it realy takes is a cheap hand held scope huh?  and like HIE said..I like to havest in sextions..to have a diffrent potiency  I take top half  and let rest go another week..Looks like You are just about there my friend..congrats  and thanks for shareing with us


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

not a problem my friend.. i like getting these pics up for all to see. i like to get feed back. i guess im just needy that way.lol
i just wish more than a couple leaves turned purple along with the bud.. i still got 8 more seeds from this cross. i think i will see if i can get some more going and breed em with the trates i like. i will definately give a smoke report on this thread here in a month after all is said and dont...
kinda sad thinking that this is goingto be over soon...................


----------



## Newbud (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice man i'm jeleous lol.
I'd say pic 1 for BPOTM,  its nice bud is that.


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> Nice man i'm jeleous lol.
> I'd say pic 1 for BPOTM, its nice bud is that.


congrats man.. this is the largest post i ever had and you were the 100th


----------



## Newbud (Mar 5, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> congrats man.. this is the largest post i ever had and you were the 100th


 
Cool what do i win??
How about one of them heads lol


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 5, 2009)

damn, city those look good enough to make me wanna print a pic,rip off a piece and pack a fat bowl lmao. how much longer u got left?


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

I am proud. thank you


----------



## 1nonlyogre (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks fer the welcome City....um....but im a newb, and some of the info was lost on retard ears lol...after the post i put up, the next day i opened the cabinet and found a mostly burnt up plant(the water level was to low)....anyways i have snipped all the burnt leave to make way for the smaller leaves that still had their greenness, so im keepin my fingers crossed....anyways the ? i have is, i was reading some of "the hemp goddess post on her DIY Scrog(?still not sure what it is but it seems that it would be a better setup for my space limittations)...

again, still learning so easy on the abbr. termslol

thanks much
the Ogre


----------



## city (Mar 8, 2009)

its a screen over growth grow. keeps the top of the plants down. requires some work to train it but thats what i will do on my next grow..
if you gotta question about it.. ask her.. she doesnt bite(just nibbles).
she got a good haul out of those 2 plants with that light. 
so with the space you have and the yeild your probably going to want. THG's  DIYs would be a good one to learn from..
thanks for checking out my thread


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 8, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> kinda sad thinking that this is goingto be over soon...................


 
Some people cant wait to chop plants up, I personally feel sad that all the work is over and where a beautiful plant once stood, is now nothing but a stem and chopped off leaf  

eace:


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 9, 2009)

Enough of the mushy stuff! chop 'em down! hehe


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

stop it i get sad thinking of it.. and my wife wont let me start another grow... but i cant wait for the end product either


----------



## IRISH (Mar 9, 2009)

ohh yeah, city. those are bud-a-licious babies.:hubba:   ...

are you on the flush yet? gotta be by now eh? wonderful grow my friend.
are you going to run this again? i can see the purps pretty decent on this end. don't get me wrong, nothing like GDT's purps, but still there nonetheless. .

i've heard a few say bring down your temps by 20 degrees in last 10 days also, will bring out the amazing colors you'll be looking for...

that HUD deal your going through has gotta be nerve wracking. i've been supporting a bill in my state over the past year to keep funding to this program. they are trying to phase it out sorta quietly. NOT... check with your congress person, to see if your state is slated. could be why thier dragging thier feet. not saying there is legislature on it there, but check.

sorry if i got off political all. just trying to help a friend in need. ...

( if i must have 40 lashes, give 'em to me.)  

amazing grow city. your almost there...bb...


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

no way i can drop the temps this is in an extra bed room. we would freeze todeath.. it is nerv wracking but.. what do ya do.. im all good.
i think im going to scgrog the next grow if the the seeds germ.. this is going to be a 10 weeker for sure.. the plant with the main cola is starting to amber the triple cola isnt. havent seen one.. teach me to do a fast grow with an unstable strain...lol.
i got 10 Thia seeds rolling around,, think i will give them a go next to see how well they go.. i will probably do 4 plants once the 100w gets ordered


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO
just checked my trichs. amber time..
any good ideas on how i can test a nug to see if i like it?heard of the Nuker but dont want to destroy it.. knife hit?


----------



## city (Mar 9, 2009)

OMG!!!!!! i hope Im still sober enough to type this out proper..
ok about a week ago i broke a little branch with a popcorn on the top. nothing of major loss. hung it up to dry.. it was all milky when i checked the trichs. thought what the heck. i will smoke it when its dry and see how good it is at week8.
grabbed the little skull pipe and packed it with it being hust dry enough to burn.
oh ya.... lost train of thought...hehehhe
took my 3 k
hits. thought.. ehh its ok. not high enough though..takes like crap due to no flush and not cured.
im retarded..
I sat and read thru some Posts that Potus had replied to cause i die laughing everytime he posts.. SOOO blunt and to the point with a hint of sarcasm everyonce in a while that kills me. love ya Potus_you the man!!!
anyways. i found myself laughing to hard..It creeped up on me so bad..
Great head high. chest feels funny and heart feels shaky. I hope this is the High and not the Nutes...lol no really..
Its that kinda High you get just before the coldsweats when you smoke weed then hash(did this with northern lights and bubble berry/bubble hash... so high i was kinda scared..

so far on the bud report.. uplifting head high so far. cotton mouth to a minimum(just need to get rid of this aftertaste)


----------



## city (Mar 10, 2009)

well that was good. i enjoyed that. checked my trichs yesterday after that buzzzzzzz. good high for sure. didnt get the munchies.
anyways im at 30-40 percent on amber trichs. i will start ph'd water tommorrow


----------



## city (Mar 10, 2009)

ok i said screw it. checked em this morning and im close to 50%. put into flush a minute ago..
kind of concerned. i found seeds!!! 10 of them.
big fat ones too so they have been germinating for a while.
now i checked both plants for about 10 minutes, even with a 10x lens just to make sure. neither of them are hermies. the only thing i can think of is that i took there brother out too late. and this one is the one that was closest to him. the other one has no seeds at all. cant find a 1..

so what should i do with em. just toss them incase of hermie(like i said couldnt find any sign...) or keep for the next grow and see if an F2 comes out better?
i just cant believe with as much as i look at the plant that i just noticed these


----------



## city (Mar 10, 2009)

wow kinda feel like im talking to myself...
so on flushing.im using ph'd tap water.
how often should i change the water and how long should i flush for?
will the plant show me any signs when its ready? i understand that the leaves will yellow up.correct?


----------



## Herm (Mar 10, 2009)

IMHO you should send them to me!

:holysheep:


----------



## Newbud (Mar 10, 2009)

Hiya City.
Still here checkin every post.
Sounds like you had fun with your little tester anyway lol.
Well you know i dont know sh*t so carn't offer any advice but yeah from what i've read in other posts the leaves will yellow up as she starts feeding on the nutrients she's stored.
Keep the posts coming fella, and whats this about wife not letting you start another grow lol?

I never asked my girl just got on with it,,, only few plants babe it wont smell ha ha ha.
IT STINKS LOL.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 10, 2009)

you found 10 seeds in one? i would plant them. or store them for a future grow. i'm on my first dwc, so i'm interested in the length of the flush also, and how often i should change the rez out. sorry no help.

but, i can add congrats city. its gonna be a great harvest any way you do it now. i know theres a proper way. i'll try to find out. if you do, will you post it here so i will know. i am within 2- 2.5 weeks from my first dwc harvest.:hubba:  ...

got some more picys'? ...bb...


----------



## city (Mar 11, 2009)

Well from what I have read. Flush the last 2 weeks before harvest.when your tichs are where you want them. Me I wanted 40-50 percent so it should give some couch lock by the end of it.
Another thing I read was the water should be changed every 3 days with ph'd water.
Well since that's all I know that's what I will do


----------



## city (Mar 11, 2009)

banjobuzz said:
			
		

> you found 10 seeds in one? i would plant them. or store them for a future grow. i'm on my first dwc, so i'm interested in the length of the flush also, and how often i should change the rez out. sorry no help.
> 
> but, i can add congrats city. its gonna be a great harvest any way you do it now. i know theres a proper way. i'll try to find out. if you do, will you post it here so i will know. i am within 2- 2.5 weeks from my first dwc harvest.:hubba:  ...
> 
> got some more picys'? ...bb...



I found 2 seeds on the main cola. And about 1 per big bud around it.
I'm kinda excited about it. These would be f2's
I had 3 of these seeds go male on me in the grow closet before this grow. I think I read to clean the closet out.lol


----------



## Newbud (Mar 13, 2009)

How goes it city? Got any recent pics of your girls? 
Servers been down or some sh1t so i'm in need of some bud porn :hubba: 
(is it just me or did that sound really wrong on a few different levels lol)


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 13, 2009)

:yeahthat: 

Yeah, hey City, how are the girls coming along.


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow i skipped a week of pictures
ok sorry nothing for week 8 but here is week 9. the single colaplant is 40% and on its 4th day of flush. the tripple cola is on its 9week of flower and is at 20%. this will have to do. im out of Ionic bloom and money so i will top her off till next wednesday then put her into flush.
enjoy


----------



## Newbud (Mar 13, 2009)

:aok: :ccc: 
Fook me!
Glad i asked now, they look impresive, and if your camara skills about as good as mine then i bet they look even better for real.
That ain't no dig at ya pics by the way fella it's just when i look at a plant i'm like damn that looks nice, then when i snap a pic of em it just dont do it justice.
i'm babbling lol, must need the weed, i'm done, top work fella, cheers for the perv fest.


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

lol. ya i know what ya mean.. its a 5.1 mega pix. im sure if i had a better camera i could get a better photo,, thanx


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

oh man. i like big buds. that is gonna be a triple treat.:hubba:  ...

i am close to what you got with my LUI. tomorrow is 6 weeks. so i will begin my flush soon... 

setting up my new room , so's to accomodate several more buckets...

those will keep you behind the couch for awhile city. very nice job so far friend. that is a huge cola...bb...


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

ya. 10. i will see how much is in the cola's after harvest since i didnt clean the grow box after 3 males straight. those will be my f2's.
im excited for sure.
talked to the wife today.. goingto buy a 1000w hps system here in the next month or so...
excited!


----------



## IRISH (Mar 13, 2009)

stepping up to play now with the big lumens. . ( the pot growing fairy has whispered in your ear city ).  .

good for you man. hope it works out for you. are you looking at an open reflector, or enclosed hood?...bb...


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

oh no. im going for the enclosed vented hood


----------



## Newbud (Mar 13, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> ya. 10. i will see how much is in the cola's after harvest since i didnt clean the grow box after 3 males straight. those will be my f2's.
> im excited for sure.
> talked to the wife today.. goingto buy a 1000w hps system here in the next month or so...
> excited!


 
Good man carn't wait to see what your next results are if these anything to go by.
Are you getting a bigger space?
Sod it just fill a bedroom lol:hubba:


----------



## city (Mar 14, 2009)

Well. The room is 10x10. So I think its big enough. I may do more plants but I don't want to go crazy. Not like I sell. And I can make an 8th last 2 weeks 
So with my brother in law loosing his battle with cancer I'm not going to need to grow for him and my moms ms isn't really bad so she doesn't smoke a ton.
I think 2 maybe 3 plants will be just fine
Thanks for all the props


----------



## Newbud (Mar 14, 2009)

yeah true no need for big amounts then, i was more joking than anything else.
Thats fair decent size actually, have you thought about splitting it and having a veg and flower room? or do you like growing bigger plants?
Appologies if you have a simillar set up its late here my eyes are nearly welded together and my brain stopped working hours ago lol


----------



## Newbud (Mar 14, 2009)

p.s how annoying is this damn server busy thing whats going on i keep having to log out and come back to post half the time.
I just spent god knows how long thinking of how to word a question i need answering in the indoor section and it wouldn't let me do anything:confused2:


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 14, 2009)

looking good any purple phenos yet?


----------



## lizard (Mar 14, 2009)

well city i just saw this thread for the first and read all of it sorry for your troubles and i hope you mom and bro inlaware doing ok your doing a good thing for them when mom had cancer i was going throuh alot of smoke baking her confections and iwasn't growing then your girls are lovley and i wish you all the luck in the world the love you put into them and for your family shows
i'm on my first indoor grow and don't have the funds for real lights so i'm made lil racke for some cheap floro bars i'm going to have to use them all the way through anyway this isn't about me i respect so much what your doing for your ppl and not selling thats way cool on the karhma scale my lil grow is my mind medicine i dont get tomany ppl answering my posts but then agian there not that intresting any way i'm rambling no meds and well alil manic 2night so i'll let you go grow peace and chicken grease Lizard           b.t.w. your girls are absoluting stunning i hope to see some bud pics


----------



## city (Mar 15, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> looking good any purple phenos yet?



That makes me laugh and cry at the same time. On a scale of 1-10
I would give it a 2. On each bud I will see a purp sugar leaf or pod and some really dark discoloration. But nothing that screams.


----------



## city (Mar 15, 2009)

lizard said:
			
		

> well city i just saw this thread for the first and read all of it sorry for your troubles and i hope you mom and bro inlaware doing ok your doing a good thing for them when mom had cancer i was going throuh alot of smoke baking her confections and iwasn't growing then your girls are lovley and i wish you all the luck in the world the love you put into them and for your family shows
> i'm on my first indoor grow and don't have the funds for real lights so i'm made lil racke for some cheap floro bars i'm going to have to use them all the way through anyway this isn't about me i respect so much what your doing for your ppl and not selling thats way cool on the karhma scale my lil grow is my mind medicine i dont get tomany ppl answering my posts but then agian there not that intresting any way i'm rambling no meds and well alil manic 2night so i'll let you go grow peace and chicken grease Lizard           b.t.w. your girls are absoluting stunning i hope to see some bud pics


Well thank..
I did me first grow in floro. It sucked. Hope your will go better.
My grow is on those 20 dollar hps. Made a world of difference.

Green mojo to ya


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 15, 2009)

that is to bad 
good luck with f2s


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 15, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> That makes me laugh and cry at the same time. On a scale of 1-10
> I would give it a 2. On each bud I will see a purp sugar leaf or pod and some really dark discoloration. But nothing that screams.


 
That is better then me city. I wasted 200 bucks on purple beans and another 150 on a day/night temp controller to grow some purp. After 12 weeks and hundreds of dollars not one bud even showed a hue of lavander! DP claims 90% of their Purple #1 turns purple. Bull dookie. Same with Nirvana's New Purple Power, all I got was a bunch of airy, very green, mid grade buds.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Mar 15, 2009)

where did you get your urkel city?


----------



## city (Mar 16, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> where did you get your urkel city?


my sisters boyfriend introduved me to a grower here locally.
he got his ak47 threw a site.
but the Urkle he got from a guy he knows in OR. that has been growing it for 10 plus years as clone only. he got 8 clones from him and 2 of them got polinated by a male ak47 along with2 of his female ak47. so i have 15 ak47 seeds set aside. i pulled the cross seeds out of the PU buds myself bagged and labeled them so i know for sure that these seeds are what they are..


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 16, 2009)

there some nice plants you have there city,
keep up the good work!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 17, 2009)

How'd the fishing go city?

OOps posted it in wrong thread :doh: :bong:

Your girls looking any closer?:watchplant:


----------



## city (Mar 18, 2009)

Well I had fun fishing. Well water change was today.
I got the single cola on day 7 of flush. I think I am going to cut it down on day 10 of flush.
Anyone think that is too short of a flush?
 I guess we will find out.
I don't have a scale so I won't be able to give an amount of weight


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

hello City 

10 days will be fine.

If you want me to weigh the buds for you, my address is .... 

Have the trich's changed at all in the last week after starting the flush?

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

Not really. They have kinda stopped. Have some new growth on the top of the colas That I bounce back and forth comparing trichs.
This is defenately a long bloomer.this is week 10 and I'm 50/50 on the trichs. Nice thing is that the top cola has caught up with the lower colas
The other plant with the triple cola is on day 2 of flush now and is at 50/50
So I'm hoping I get a little more couch lock out of it.
Any guesses? Right now I have 3 colas about the size of 1 liter coke bottles and 1 about he size of a 2 liter. They are dense.


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

Alright i just spent the last 2 hours triming the plant and harvesting the single cola plant on week 10 heres some pics for you bud porn hounds.. dont know how mush it weighs. any ideas.. i will get my friends digital scale and let you know the dry weight and smoke report
remember there is one more plant to go!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!

How the hell do you keep your keyboard so clean? ....


----------



## Pothead420 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice job on the cross :hubba: plants look great! looks like you got the PE to put out some weight   does it still have the PE taste or smell??


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

Pothead420 said:
			
		

> nice job on the cross :hubba: plants look great! looks like you got the PE to put out some weight  does it still have the PE taste or smell??


has the smell thats for sure.. it does smell just like the stuff i got the seeds from with a hint of AK. lol sad thing is that it looks more like the AK


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Mar 19, 2009)

looks good to me. can you PM me a chunk to try? haha


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks awesome.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

Beautiful looking buds, my guess is 67 gms.

What was the trimming like?

A labour of love or a chore?

Was it sticky?

I hate trimming  

I always get cramp in my fingers and shoulders  

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Beautiful looking buds, my guess is 67 gms.
> 
> What was the trimming like?
> 
> ...


LOL. ya it was nice since this was my first REAL grow. the others were so small it didnt feel anything like this.
it was sticky for sure. but i wore rubber gloves. the scissors are just coated. they are all up hanging in a closet..
cant wait but i am patient


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks awesome city,,,,,congratulations...and yeah,,,just a little jealous!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

Your right handed arnt you City


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Your right handed arnt you City


whats up Hippy. you still looking at how clean my keyboard is? lol


----------



## POTUS (Mar 19, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Alright i just spent the last 2 hours triming the plant and harvesting the single cola plant...


Congrats city! That's some great looking weed, man!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 19, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> whats up Hippy. you still looking at how clean my keyboard is? lol


 
I can see where you right hand thumb hits the space key, mine is exactly the same :rofl:

eace:


----------



## lizard (Mar 19, 2009)

wow thats nice cheers to you all the best to all Lizard


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 19, 2009)

dang city that buds better lookin then half the girls i seen today..


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 19, 2009)

account number showing near your keyboard...


----------



## curiouscat420 (Mar 19, 2009)

nice looking girls!! :aok:


----------



## city (Mar 19, 2009)

Well hopefully LEO see my account number. too bad its not to anything that could be traced. private account.. it would take alot to find it. removed it anyways.
thanks all. i will hit the thanks button with the next harvest in a week so you know to come back. then again for the smoke report


----------



## Newbud (Mar 20, 2009)

Looking good man, more than a little jeleous i got no smoke :cry:


----------



## city (Mar 24, 2009)

well here is some pics.. a little over 3/4 lb. dried weight. just out of the paper bag to breathe. set the scissors next to it so you could see how much to compare.
and some new pics of the tripple cola.she gets harvested at the end of the week.
enjoy


----------



## city (Mar 24, 2009)

you can see some Purp coming thru but thats about it


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful pics 

Are you ready to get sore hands again?

Your going to end up with a lot of MJ when your finished  

eace:


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

3/4 pound? thats about 11 ounce, nice.
If i can get something like that i'll be as happy as a pig in sh..
Well done that man:aok:


----------



## city (Mar 24, 2009)

im not looking forward to the sore hands. i tried fly fishing after chopping the last batch down. lost my grip on a fish cause my hands hurt so bad...
thanks all.

ya i was completely expecting to get a couple of ounces, but when i put it on the scale after subtracting the bag,, i about crapped. then giggled. did it 3 more times just to make sure.. then giggled some more!


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm not surprised, i'd be well happy, thats just of one plant isn't it?


----------



## city (Mar 24, 2009)

ya. that was the single cola plant..
for some reason the triple cola doesnt stink anywhere as much. the house smells better now.lol


----------



## Newbud (Mar 24, 2009)

Thought it was but not slept for few days so thought i'd check lol.
Wow man i really want to hope for something similar but dont wanna disapoint myself lol.
Man tho if i did i'd have about 70 odd ounce :holysheep:  oh man that would STINK lol


----------



## city (Mar 24, 2009)

Ya. Its kinda nice. I can let people in the front door without worrying about the smell.
Thanks for checking it out.more ina week


----------



## city (Mar 25, 2009)

Well. I am super pleased with this. We toked up last night..this really reminded me of PK. It really did. But times are different so who really remembers the past. Me damn it. I used to get PK for 10 bucks a 8th. So I smoked a butt load of it.
I'm so glad I flushed this out. Nice and smooth. Light skunky smell.. garage bud..lol
But nice head body high. Not a lot of couch lock.pain in my shoulder and back was gone.
Gave me cotton mouth bad and the munchies!
So I am super pleased with this f1 cross. I am deff. Going to run this strain again!


----------



## lizard (Mar 25, 2009)

right on city i hope you enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> I am thinking of making hash. Never done it before. I want to do bubble hash. Now I just need to get some bags



I would just make tea as you need / want it.  Just take your leaves and/or bud and boil them for a really long time, and keep refilling the pot with water as it heats away, and then add that water to your favorite "normal" tea to brew in a teapot, sweeten, and drink.

It's good.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> That is better then me city. I wasted 200 bucks on purple beans and another 150 on a day/night temp controller to grow some purp. After 12 weeks and hundreds of dollars not one bud even showed a hue of lavander! DP claims 90% of their Purple #1 turns purple. Bull dookie. Same with Nirvana's New Purple Power, all I got was a bunch of airy, very green, mid grade buds.


 
Supposedly, the DP Original Flo also turns purple.  The pictures of the plant look really cool because it looks magenta, dark-violet, and doesn't look like the traditionally green marijuana.  And it says on the DP web site that it is (if I remember correctly) approx. 8-10% THC, half that of the DP WW, but still 10% is good.  It says it also has a "unique motivational high" with taste of Nepalese Temple Hash.  One day I want to order those to breed with my WW and also I would like to try Sensi Seeds' Jack Herer, and also DP's Strawberry Cough which is approx. 19% THC (more than WW!).


----------



## White WidowMaker (Mar 25, 2009)

city said:
			
		

> Well. I am super pleased with this. We toked up last night..this really reminded me of PK. It really did. But times are different so who really remembers the past. Me damn it. I used to get PK for 10 bucks a 8th. So I smoked a butt load of it.
> I'm so glad I flushed this out. Nice and smooth. Light skunky smell.. garage bud..lol
> But nice head body high. Not a lot of couch lock.pain in my shoulder and back was gone.
> Gave me cotton mouth bad and the munchies!
> So I am super pleased with this f1 cross. I am deff. Going to run this strain again!


 
I can truly say that in my life, when it comes to marijuana, you are thankful to find whatever you can, and it's all good.

Who is really to say what is the best strain?  It's all good.  Like who can say what is the best Beatles' song?  It's all good!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 27, 2009)

Its no good, I cant bear it 


Hey City, curiosity is killing me.

Whats happening with Mrs 3 cola?

How is she getting on?

eace:


----------



## city (Mar 27, 2009)

Gat nicely roasted on the other plant last night with the wife. Chopped her down in her prime.lol.
I will get pics up later.
2 big azz cola's and one the size of a coke can.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 27, 2009)

Looking forward too it


----------



## lizard (Mar 28, 2009)

:hubba: can't wait to see them:hubba:


----------



## swiftgt (Mar 28, 2009)

yea  come on  city i cant wait anymore!
have you sampled it yet?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 1, 2009)

:bump: 

 

 

 

eace:


----------



## city (Apr 2, 2009)

Alright you freeaks here ya go. pics of the tripple after dry out and the pile.
found that i need more light.. buds are a little airy for my liking. but not bad for a first HID grow im happy and will deffinately have some weed for a while..
1lb,1gram after dry out.lol
sticky as hell looks better than her sister(they always do) and more couch lock.. what a difference 10 days makes. 
both girls are smooth smoke!!
love the taste and the high.
stoned enough to watch hairspray(the new one with John Travolta) and laughed hard!


----------



## city (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL, Hippy i knew you would be the first to look at these...you bud porn addict..so you getting excited for spring.. get your own grow going?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 2, 2009)

Oh wow, that looks fabulous 

Great grow City :aok:

454 gms    

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 2, 2009)

My grow will start full scale in another 4-6 weeks City.

Gotta wait for that big lightbulb in the sky to stay turned on for more than 20 mins a day


----------



## Newbud (Apr 2, 2009)

Bloody hell man you gettin some serious weight.
Bet you one happy man lol, and yeah you must be stoned to watch that.
Good job man


----------



## city (Apr 2, 2009)

That pic of the tripple colas is on 2 paper towels. Well I should say is that the white thing under the pics is 2 paper towels if that gives you any idea of the size.
Thanks guys and may youer grows be green/purple


----------



## swiftgt (Apr 2, 2009)

what can i saw city but wow a lb,
thats awesome! well done, now if i get 4oz's ill be realy happy!
nice work man!
so you tryed the hairspray test on them and they passed!... must be fantastic smoke!


----------

